# Best fogger/humidifier?



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

As title really - just wondering which fogger/humidifier peeps think is the best one available?
I'm not including the little round ultra-sonic jobbies in this, more the external type.
Thanks
MariaW
:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Argos one plus a tube.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Have a look at our misting systems:

Pollywog Misting System Info

Pollywog Misting System Kits & Parts


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

i'd agree with morgan, get an argos one. cheap and easy to fix a tube to one end, and the other into your viv


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

drowning sorrows said:


> i'd agree with morgan, get an argos one. cheap and easy to fix a tube to one end, and the other into your viv


 Thanks - Which one, Argos site lists several!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I use the 25 quid one......Forget the name.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

This one..
Buy Challenge 3.5 Litre Ultrasonic Humidifier. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
or this one..
Buy Vicks V188 Warm Steam Vaporiser. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The challenge I use.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

PPssshhhhhh now I find out!!! been paying a small fortune for all my foggers that I really was not fond of......oh well - thanks guys...off to argos tomorrow lol.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, will try the challenge one (when I can get to an argos next!)
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought the zoo med repti fogger for like £60 :gasp: and i've only used it twice!


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to try to make one with one of these
Espresso Coffee Machine Spare Parts :: Espresso Parts UK :: www.espressoparts.co.uk
All the misters you can buy are made with these in a plastic box!I have just ordered one, I just need some pneumatic fittings, plastic tubing, an electrical enclosure, a mains lead and a misting nozzle!


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

heres one i made a while ago.

YouTube - DSCF1260

phil.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

drowning sorrows said:


> i'd agree with morgan, get an argos one. cheap and easy to fix a tube to one end, and the other into your viv


 Being a thicko...how do I attach a tube? 
:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I used liquid cement or whatever it's called.


----------

